# Nick Fairley



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 11, 2011)

First off, congrats to Auburn and all their fans! Job well done.

To the meat of this post.....

So, is it just me, or would anyone else like to see Nick Fairley's head ripped off?

Stomped on the face with a pair of cleats?

Chop blocked so his legs looks like rubber bands?

Driven in to the ground so hard that it makes sismic readings?

I was hoping Oregon would break him in half last night.

Dirty player. I hope he gets his due in the NFL. In a bad way.

Football does not need him. IMHO.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2011)

There is no doubt he is the real deal FB player. There is allso no doubt he will be tea baged in the NFL!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't just point out one when Pugh (sp) is just as bad on the other side of the ball.


----------



## Horns (Jan 11, 2011)

When he got the unsportsmanlike conduct penalty, Herbstreit said he had been doing it all year. He will get some of his own medicine in the NFL.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't forget Smith either. That's auburn's way, play as dirty as possible. Tubb's started it and apparently Cheezit encourages it too.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2011)

...he will be playing with more "kids his own size"


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 11, 2011)

Let some NFL lineman get ahold of him next year and he will lose his swagger.


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 11, 2011)

Well here we go again. If you can't beat em whine about em thats what losers do. If he gets his meds in the pros fine but he sure sent a lot of folks to the doc to get theirs this year.


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 11, 2011)

tons of ability but a poor representative of auburn and the SEC


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2011)

fireretriever said:


> Well here we go again. If you can't beat em whine about em thats what losers do. If he gets his meds in the pros fine but he sure sent a lot of folks to the doc to get theirs this year.




Primarily through sucker punches,...makes you proud, huh


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Primarily through sucker punches,...makes you proud, huh



Its crazy what some folks are proud of


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2011)

Is he the guy that speared the Ga. quarterback long after the play was over?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2011)

Resica said:


> Is he the guy that speared the Ga. quarterback long after the play was over?



Yep


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 11, 2011)

No not a loser. Glad to see Auburn win the NC. Just was an O-lineman and would not tolerate his actions on the field of play. What happens in trenches stays in the trenches.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 11, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Don't just point out one when Pugh (sp) is just as bad on the other side of the ball.



Yep


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 11, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> tons of ability but a poor representative of auburn and the SEC





brownceluse said:


> Its crazy what some folks are proud of



Aint it so....

I am going to follow him in the NFL just for the hope of watching his butt get hauled off on a stetcher.....

Football has no room for him type of player in my opinion.


----------



## browningboy (Jan 11, 2011)

power driving players into the ground ........very classy ! he showed his true colors in that post game interview , couldnt even understand him !


----------



## browningboy (Jan 11, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5wB9MUBDaP8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5wB9MUBDaP8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2011)

Better have your man pants on if you want to play with the big boys.  Heck we butt people up harder than that in practice.  

I assume the UGA video was posted to show that the dogs were totally out of control on the sidelines.  

Weagle


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 11, 2011)

Its Football, A contact sport


----------



## TripleX (Jan 11, 2011)

How did the uga players ever let that kid off the field without hurting him?


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2011)

TripleX said:


> How did the uga players ever let that kid off the field without hurting him?



They tried, over and over.  Chop blocks, late hits,  finally tried to run the whole sidelines out there to mug him.   Probably good thing they didn't make it to him.  Would have looked funny with him slinging them all over the place like a Pro Rasslin' match down at the Barnsville Griffin Sports Palace.  Only Gordon Soley doing the announcing would have been missing


----------



## TripleX (Jan 11, 2011)

weagle said:


> They tried, over and over.  Chop blocks, late hits,  finally tried to run the whole sidelines out there to mug him.   Probably good thing they didn't make it to him.  Would have looked funny with him slinging them all over the place like a Pro Rasslin' match down at the Barnsville Griffin Sports Palace.  Only Gordon Soley doing the announcing would have been missing



I actually would have Dusty Rhodes his rear with a bionic elbow

But seriously

I would have cheap shotted him back, he never ever would have walked off that field.

Sad thing is, he is and can be a great ball player with out being cheap


----------



## browningboy (Jan 11, 2011)

no it was posted to show a very un sportmans like hit on arron murray ... then they throw a flag a flag at his feet and hes standing there with a dumb look on his face ...like what did i do !!! Au  supports this kind of stuff ..chezik is classless


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep Dusty Rhodes slamming Mr Wrestling #2.  

I was at the game and believe me they didn't "let" Fairly do anything.  They were chopping his knees from behind, hitting him high and chopping his knees with a second O lineman.  The guy is just a monster and they couldn't hurt him.  Thats why they go so frustrated and charged off the sidelines.

Weagle


----------



## TripleX (Jan 11, 2011)

weagle said:


> Yep Dusty Rhodes slamming Mr Wrestling #2.
> 
> I was at the game and believe me they didn't "let" Fairly do anything.  They were chopping his knees from behind, hitting him high and chopping his knees with a second O lineman.  The guy is just a monster and they couldn't hurt him.  Thats why they go so frustrated and charged off the sidelines.
> 
> Weagle



I guess them UGA players were not as experienced with the cheap shots as ol Nick is!

Congrats and all for your team winning thc NC

But there is no way you condone the cheap shotsop2:


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2011)

No.  I don't condone the UGA players cheap shotting Fairly the entire game. but if he isn't complaining about it I guess I should over look it too.  

As someone mentioned earlier, it IS a contact sport. 

Weagle


----------



## TripleX (Jan 12, 2011)

weagle said:


> No.  I don't condone the UGA players cheap shotting Fairly the entire game. but if he isn't complaining about it I guess I should over look it too.
> 
> Weagle



Fair enuff

Congrats again


----------



## maker4life (Jan 12, 2011)

The name Albert Haynesworth comes to mind .


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

weagle said:


> No.  I don't condone the UGA players cheap shotting Fairly the entire game. but if he isn't complaining about it I guess I should over look it too.
> 
> As someone mentioned earlier, it IS a contact sport.
> 
> Weagle


I wont deny a cheap shot or two during that game on us or Fairly. You know as well as I do that he aint no choir boy. Ben Jones is a great FB player, but he will lay out a cheap shot every now and again. You start hitting my QB late you will get paid back. But if you think that he is inocent in what he does you need to pay more atention. He will get his at the next level. He is still a great FB player, and a big reason why O only had 75 yards rushing. No denying that!


----------



## hotdawg (Jan 12, 2011)

auburn has always had trouble winning without players like fairley and dont seem to care what they have to do to win (pay players)

i hope i never want to win that badly.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

hotdawg said:


> auburn has always had trouble winning without players like fairley and dont seem to care what they have to do to win (pay players)
> 
> i hope i never want to win that badly.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 12, 2011)

weagle said:


> No.  I don't condone the UGA players cheap shotting Fairly the entire game. but if he isn't complaining about it I guess I should over look it too.
> 
> As someone mentioned earlier, it IS a contact sport.
> 
> Weagle



You just keep acting as if what Fairley does is not dirty and that the cheap shots by UGA players weren't in retaliation to his play. He was this years Brandon Spikes. Yes, I know stuff goes on all the time that is not considered "clean" but at least admit that it is what it is - dirty.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 12, 2011)

If he continues to act like that and costing his team stupid penalties there will be some veteran NFL guys that will skull-drag him across the locker room next year.

He is punk and will always be a punk.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 12, 2011)

maker4life said:


> The name Albert Haynesworth comes to mind .



I thought the exact thing while watching the game. He will be exactly like Haynesworth. A promising career will be cut short. He will be a very rich, unemployed spoiled brat.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2011)

DSGB said:


> You just keep acting as if what Fairley does is not dirty and that the cheap shots by UGA players weren't in retaliation to his play. He was this years Brandon Spikes. Yes, I know stuff goes on all the time that is not considered "clean" but at least admit that it is what it is - dirty.



You do realize that you guys chop blocked him in the very first quarter of the AU/Ga game dont you.  So he was retaliating to that in the GA game.  

See how stupid that sounds.

Funny that any GA fan would complain about any College football player when Ben Jones is about the dirties player ever.    Give me a break.

Fairley has made some incredibally bad hits this year.  But he is not the only one and to say Chizik is carrying on with it is crazy.  If you believe that, you know nothing about Chizik

Atleast we didnt knock out the opposing Qb by hitting him in the back with the crown of out helmet in the National Championship game.  

No team would do that would they?


----------



## golffreak (Jan 12, 2011)

Lanier. The problem with Fairley is that he has done things so often that he has placed a target on his back. Late hits, taunting, celebrating, and this face mask to face mask thing he does where he pushes the other players head down and runs his mouth. He does it over and over and over again. Sure, other teams have players like that, but you have to admit he has brought most of this on himself.

Everytime a Bama player hits someone late or out of bounds it gets me fired up like nothing else. I'm tellilng Saban through the TV to take them out for a series as punishment. Sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't. What I'm trying to say is when it comes to thug players all football fans should take of their homer glasses and admit that they are thugs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You do realize that you guys chop blocked him in the very first quarter of the AU/Ga game dont you.  So he was retaliating to that in the GA game.
> 
> See how stupid that sounds.
> 
> ...


 See above post about ol Ben Jones! Just curious? Who was retaliating against in the NC game??


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, he made some bad hits.  He got called on them.  It does not mean Chizik condones it.   He is all over his tail about it..

But the microscope is on him and it has been most of the year.  As you saw in the bama game, he does get called for some Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- penalties as well.  

He has made some bad decisions.  But once again, he is not the only one and what is to be done about it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> See above post about ol Ben Jones! Just curious? Who was retaliating against in the NC game??



What does it matter?  No matter what anyone says, you are going to turn it.  Its all you got.  I can sit here and pick out plays from any game against almost any player.  It would be useless to discuss it.  He made a bad decision, he got called for it.  Just like your dirty lineman who tried to end his career with the chop block.  

Its hard to believe out of that fantastic game, this is what you have to hang your hat on.   

Unreal.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Hey, he made some bad hits.  He got called on them.  It does not mean Chizik condones it.   He is all over his tail about it..
> 
> But the microscope is on him and it has been most of the year.  As you saw in the bama game, he does get called for some Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- penalties as well.
> 
> He has made some bad decisions.  But once again, he is not the only one and what is to be done about it.



I know no coach in their right mind would be ok with that stuff. He is a dirty rascal! But maybe i'm biased!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 12, 2011)

Chizik couldn't afford to take Fairley out every time he did something stupid because he was the ONLY playmaker on defense.The best way to take care of a bully is for the other team to have a BADDER bully. If you don't, shut up and admire.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What does it matter?  No matter what anyone says, you are going to turn it.  Its all you got.  I can sit here and pick out plays from any game against almost any player.  It would be useless to discuss it.  He made a bad decision, he got called for it.  Just like your dirty lineman who tried to end his career with the chop block.
> 
> Its hard to believe out of that fantastic game, this is what you have to hang your hat on.
> 
> Unreal.


Congrats on the win brother, but this is a sports forum where we are free to discuss all topics If you dont like this thread got to another one! No harm no foul!!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 12, 2011)

That guy was going through the Oregon O-line like nobody was in front of him. They had no answer for Fairley.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Congrats on the win brother, but this is a sports forum where we are free to discuss all topics If you dont like this thread got to another one! No harm no foul!!!!



I have read most of them.  YOU have been on Auburn in every thread.  I never realized how bad you were hurt.  You really should get some help.

Like I said, its amazing this is what you pulled from that game.  Did you watch the rest of that game?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I have read most of them.  YOU have been on Auburn in every thread.  I never realized how bad you were hurt.  You really should get some help.
> 
> Like I said, its amazing this is what you pulled from that game.  Did you watch the rest of that game?



I didnt know I had to be an Auburn fan just because they played in the big game. Dont take it personal! I dont like Auburn and never will. I'm A Dawg fan! You are going to wear yourself out trying to defend fairly, but you have that right just like I have the right to route for any team that I so choose. Yall won! Enjoy it. Dont worry about what me or anybody else thinks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Eye gouging, rib punches, ankle twisting, knees to the groin, it goes on in every game, it's just harder to hide when you're 300+ lbs and 6'4". Then there is the ham string pinching and twisting,,,oh wait, that was a UGA player doing that. Someone posted that video up too.

It's football, not everyone does it, but it is a part of the game. 

The cheap shots on the QB? Not so much and that should never be condoned. But the rest of the stuff happens at every game on every level, both college and pro's.

If you don't like it maybe you should stick to figure skating.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I didnt know I had to be an Auburn fan just because they played in the big game. Dont take it personal! I dont like Auburn and never will. I'm A Dawg fan! You are going to wear yourself out trying to defend fairly, but you have that right just like I have the right to route for any team that I so choose. Yall won! Enjoy it. Dont worry about what me or anybody else thinks!!!



Trust me, I am enjoying it.

Enjoy your pity party...  I hope it lasts a while..


----------



## DSGB (Jan 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You do realize that you guys chop blocked him in the very first quarter of the AU/Ga game dont you.  So he was retaliating to that in the GA game.
> 
> See how stupid that sounds.
> 
> ...



I didn't see any chop blocks in the first quarter, so no. Where was I complaining? When did I say Jones did not play dirty? When did I say anything about Chizik? 
All I said was for Weagle to at least admit that Fairley plays dirty and not brush it off on the other team.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eye gouging, rib punches, ankle twisting, knees to the groin, it goes on in every game, it's just harder to hide when you're 300+ lbs and 6'4". Then there is the ham string pinching and twisting,,,oh wait, that was a UGA player doing that. Someone posted that video up too.
> 
> It's football, not everyone does it, but it is a part of the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Trust me, I am enjoying it.
> 
> Enjoy your pity party...  I hope it lasts a while..



 Congrats on a NC! I still hate Auburn, and I will continue in my Pitty Party!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2011)

its football,you play to win and get away with what you can......


----------



## stravis (Jan 12, 2011)

Since when does the SEC play flag football, you bunch of pansies?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Trust me, I am enjoying it.
> 
> Enjoy your pity party...  I hope it lasts a while..



6-7 and humiliated by UCF on national TV


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 6-7 and humiliated by UCF on national TV



HA HA , I was curious does the figure skating child complain as much....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> HA HA , I was curious does the figure skating child complain as much....



Nah shes pretty tuff!! Thanks for asking though!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2011)

I wish we had someone like him playin for the DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 6-7 and humiliated by UCF on national TV



Why do think i'm wearing this thread out!!! Come on crondog!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Why do think i'm wearing this thread out!!! Come on crondog!!!



Since some of us are all snowed in and bored, perhaps you should start a new "Fire Mark Richt" thread because of the embarrassing bowl loss...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Since some of us are all snowed in and bored, perhaps you should start a new "Fire Mark Richt" thread because of the embarrassing bowl loss...



Not only have I been snowed in I have to put up with a figure skating daughter to boot! I'm too busy beating this dead horse to start another FCMR thread! I'm sure somebody else will!! On another note. Did yall know Nick Fairley is a dirty player?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Not only have I been snowed in I have to put up with a figure skating daughter to boot! I'm too busy beating this dead horse to start another FCMR thread! I'm sure somebody else will!! On another note. Did yall know Nick Fairley is a dirty player?


 
Off Topic. I thought we were talking about the figure skaters that play for LSU..


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Off Topic. I thought we were talking about the figure skaters that play for LSU..



I thought we were talking about old geezer Spaniards who call themselves a Bama fan but end up riding the fence like Obama and Pelosi while rooting for Auburn, Georgia, and lord knows who else... 

BTW - Les Miles and LSU beat your Bammers and ruined their season this year. Priceless...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Off Topic. I thought we were talking about the figure skaters that play for LSU..



My daughter figure skates, and in the heat of the momment I got caught up!!


----------



## weagle (Jan 12, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I didn't see any chop blocks in the first quarter, so no. Where was I complaining? When did I say Jones did not play dirty? When did I say anything about Chizik?
> All I said was for Weagle to at least admit that Fairley plays dirty and not brush it off on the other team.



You don't see a bunch of the dirty stuff watching on TV because it's away from the play. They couldn't handle #90 from play one, so they were doing anything they could to stop him.  Never heard a complaint out of him, he just kept on battling.

He's big and he plays mean.  Good attributes in a D lineman.  Even better he gets in the other team's head.  The little shove on the RB's face at the end of the play is just a chippy little get in your head kind of deal.  You want the other guys to think your the dirtiest player in the world.  It gets them off their game.  

The guys that hustle the most will be right on the edge of late hits all the time.    You can't play that way and not occasionally be a little late.  

Don't think he's going to be a wilting flower at the next level.  He's full grown and they will have their hands full.   You'll be able to tell by where he goes in the draft.  Pro teams aren't going to waste a draft on a player they think is going to come in and get spanked.

Weagle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I thought we were talking about old geezer Spaniards who call themselves a Bama fan but end up riding the fence like Obama and Pelosi while rooting for Auburn, Georgia, and lord knows who else...
> 
> BTW - Les Miles and LSU beat your Bammers and ruined their season this year. Priceless...


 I pull for the SEC when the chips are down. But since La. wants to be a separate form of governement I consider them the boot cleaners of the SEC. Not really worthy of being true members to the conference. You know, 3/5's of football team.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 12, 2011)

weagle said:


> You don't see a bunch of the dirty stuff watching on TV because it's away from the play. They couldn't handle #90 from play one, so they were doing anything they could to stop him.  Never heard a complaint out of him, he just kept on battling.
> 
> He's big and he plays mean.  Good attributes in a D lineman.  Even better he gets in the other team's head.  The little shove on the RB's face at the end of the play is just a chippy little get in your head kind of deal.  You want the other guys to think your the dirtiest player in the world.  It gets them off their game.
> 
> ...



I can agree with most of that. 

However, the late hits, spearing in the back, body slamming QBs, or anything else that may cause serious injury to another player I don't agree with. Whether it is Spikes, Fairley, Jones, etc.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I thought we were talking about old geezer Spaniards who call themselves a Bama fan but end up riding the fence like Obama and Pelosi while rooting for Auburn, Georgia, and lord knows who else...
> 
> BTW - Les Miles and LSU beat your Bammers and ruined their season this year. Priceless...



Nah,...USCe ruined our season


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI4-RjMpD6Q?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI4-RjMpD6Q?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2011)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cq3MkoRGoyU?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cq3MkoRGoyU?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cq3MkoRGoyU?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cq3MkoRGoyU?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


I new it was coming!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I new it was coming!!



I was wondering how much chum would have to be tossed before you hooked one. Good thing it was Lanier, he knows how to remove the hook.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Personally I hope the Falcons get Fairley. He would be a good addition.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally I hope the Falcons get Fairley. He would be a good addition.



That would be awsome!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 12, 2011)

All the SEC schools have dirty players...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Man I don't know what kinda football you want your guys to play but Nick Fairly is everything that is needed in a truly great in a Defensive Lineman 1)Big 2)Quick 3)Nasty 4)true Love of violence 5)Mean..... call it thug if you want to but I say I wish my team had a dozen just like him


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jan 12, 2011)

Its just a bunch of UGA fans ing because they sucked this year. Its like everyones dirty except UGA players.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I was wondering how much chum would have to be tossed before you hooked one. Good thing it was Lanier, he knows how to remove the hook.



It's been awhile sense I had alittle fun around here. I think i'm done now. We went 6-7 and lost to UCF in the toilet bowl so I was due! Anyway congrat Auburn on winning it all and good luck next year, and enjoy the rest of this thread!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

Highintheshoulder said:


> Its just a bunch of UGA fans ing because they sucked this year. Its like everyones dirty except UGA players.



See above video! Ok i'm gone now!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> See above video! Ok i'm gone now!



Tuck that tail and git outa here.


----------



## trentb (Jan 12, 2011)

War Eagle! its football not yard darts! it would be interesting to know how many of you have played football at a high level.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2011)

trentb said:


> War Eagle! its football not yard darts! it would be interesting to know how many of you have played football at a high level.



I guess you did and your post is your way of telling us that you want to talk about it.


----------



## Resica (Jan 12, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I guess you did and your post is your way of telling us that you want to talk about it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2011)

trentb said:


> War Eagle! its football not yard darts! it would be interesting to know how many of you have played football at a high level.



I would respond, but i'm not suposed to be here


----------



## General Lee (Jan 12, 2011)

I understand ya'll taking up for Fairley.Cam can't date all of your daughters,Fairley will get the overflow.............


----------



## weagle (Jan 12, 2011)

General Lee said:


> I understand ya'll taking up for Fairley.Cam can't date all of your daughters,Fairley will get the overflow.............



Explanation please.  I'm confused?  

Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2011)

weagle said:


> Explanation please.  I'm confused?
> 
> Weagle



Your wasting your time.  Just trying to get a rise out of you.   Just pass over his posts.  They never have any real content or meaning.  

Any conversation you have with him would be just a waste of time.


----------



## trentb (Jan 12, 2011)

Resica said:


>


No need to. my team won get your helmet an crayons on carry on...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 12, 2011)

bamajoey said:


> LanierSpots said:
> 
> 
> > Fairley has made some incredibally bad hits this year.  But he is not the only one and to say Chizik is carrying on with it is crazy.  If you believe that, you know nothing about Chizik
> ...


----------



## Resica (Jan 12, 2011)

trentb said:


> No need to. my team won get your helmet an crayons on carry on...



What team are you on?


----------



## TripleX (Jan 12, 2011)

weagle said:


> You don't see a bunch of the dirty stuff watching on TV because it's away from the play. They couldn't handle #90 from play one, so they were doing anything they could to stop him.  Never heard a complaint out of him, he just kept on battling.
> 
> He's big and he plays mean.  Good attributes in a D lineman.  Even better he gets in the other team's head.  The little shove on the RB's face at the end of the play is just a chippy little get in your head kind of deal.  You want the other guys to think your the dirtiest player in the world.  It gets them off their game.
> 
> ...



He will be a great player on the next level

As far as the border line hits...

They were only border line if YOU were on mind altering drugs


----------



## TripleX (Jan 12, 2011)

trentb said:


> War Eagle! its football not yard darts! it would be interesting to know how many of you have played football at a high level.



I was the best player on my PRISON TEAM


----------



## trentb (Jan 12, 2011)

TripleX said:


> I was the best player on my PRISON TEAM


no  fishing addict was


----------



## trentb (Jan 12, 2011)

Resica said:


> What team are you on?



peachtree city Packers. why?


----------



## Resica (Jan 12, 2011)

trentb said:


> peachtree city Packers. why?



You said "my team won". I was just curious what team that was!!


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 12, 2011)

" No Whine before its Time " This time the Whine will go on for ever!
Can't help their self, to rough a year. Loss at home  with 24-zip lead, can still see those faces in the stands as the clock ran out, then conf champs, and now the holly grail of crystal glass. 
I remember another time of such Whine, I saw it, I was there in B'ham. Legend Field, saw the same kind of looks on their faces.
Yea I'm been around awhile, it was in the time that the Bear ruled.

                                  PUNT BAMA PUNT !


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2011)

I love it when someone points something out about another team, it always gets spun back towards UGA. It doesn't matter what two teams your talking about either.

 "But, but, but UGA did it tooooooo."


----------



## stravis (Jan 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> bamajoey said:
> 
> 
> > He had one flag thrown in the Ga game.  He also got chopped blocked which had a flag thrown at him....
> ...


----------



## fairplayboy (Jan 14, 2011)

The crying continues, especially from the Georgia fans. It's football guys, and yes Auburn is the king of chop blockers which they are pentalized for heavily. Nick Fairley is a beast, plays with alot of emotion, and yes made some late hits. UGA fans: Get yourselves some players (maybe a coach first) that play with a little more emotion other than crying.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 14, 2011)

Isn't it an NCAA violation to offer 12 more scholarships than you have?


----------

